# nowt special but its my starter kit.



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

Gaggia classic 1300w 2012 model

Gaggia MDF grinder

Prima Popcorn popper.

its an upgrade from my delonghi ec152 / krups xp52-blahblah and krups GXV2 grinder.

delonghi was a warrior, the krups was a steaming pile of turd, tho the grinder was my first burr grinder and did a decent job for me.

i hope to update this thread with the upgrades and planned dedicated coffee corner with fitted roasting cooling/extraction,


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Should be able to rustle nice coffee with the correct beans of course, be wary of that upradeitis that a lot of people seem to get , can end up costing you a fortune


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Upgrade- whatitus?

In all seriousness heed their wisdom... It's a nasty bug!

Love love love my classic. But I'm moving it on... Despite saying I never would.

Though you probably will want a new grinder next...


----------



## jthepilot (Dec 13, 2016)

Once you start updating your done, I started with a 25euro Solis and now looking at R58's and maybe Vesuvius machines.

And that all you a nice shot in the morning before work.


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

DaveMak said:


> Gaggia classic 1300w 2012 model
> 
> Gaggia MDF grinder
> 
> ...


Loving the Tommie Tippie improv'


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

upgradeitus, i caught that weeks ago, i was only looking for a source for some beans as my local supplier shut down and ended up with a machine and grinder. i suppose i was lucky that i discovered all this just before i came into some spare cash.



Missy said:


> Though you probably will want a new grinder next...


i wanted a new grinder before my new old one turned up, it was a buy it now impulse purchase as it was a good looking deal, but while waiting for delivery i had a quick search for info (something i should have done before buying)

and ended up reading about the issue's that more experienced coffee makers have had, and even tho i only have a little bit of a clue i can see the issue's myself.

i should have gone doserless but it looked like a rocky, the retention is annoying especially as once the hopper is removed, the chamber holds enough beans for a single 16g dose once you do a bit of backslapping.

im tempted to get the dremmel out and see what i can do to it but i'd rather not just yet in case i decide to move it on.



Macca said:


> Loving the Tommie Tippie improv'


that was the only sealable container i could find to store my first roasted beans, it has a spiderman plaster covering the mouth holes to keep it airtight.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

My Gaggia MDF served me well. I actually still have it and only changed it for the K3 as I got a bad case of upgraditis!


----------



## Cherub (Jan 20, 2017)

Mate , be proud of that !! Looking great xD


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Looking good Dave, can I ask where you got the nifty gaggia base? Would like one of them.


----------

